# Baselworld 2018: Hands-on with Oris’ new Diver 65 36mm and 40mm Bronze Watches



## robattopper

We keep thinking that the demand for bronze will abate, but this is not the year. Lots more bronze all over the Baselworld Show floor, with Oris leading the charge with a collection of interesting new offerings in the alloy. Two in particular - from the Diver 65 collection, we anticipate will be a big hit with collectors - particularly those who were not able to get ahold of the popular 'gilt-dialed' Movember edition which was exclusive to the European market last fall.










I'll be honest, while the heavily patina that comes with a well-worn bronze case might not be for everyone, the new Diver 65 with just the bronze bezel might be just the ticket. Here, we have only the bezel itself rendered in bronze, then with matching PVD-coated rose gold accents in the hand and indices. The look is quite cool, and will age uniquely, but more important, it will age much more subtly - perfect for those who want their watch to have its own character, but not overtly so.









_36mm on top, 40mm below - note the only immediately visible bronze surface is the bezel edge_

This Diver 65 will now be coming in three sizes: a new 36mm case is joining the standard 40 and 42mm options that we already know and love, introducing a new wrinkle of versatility to this collection for those who prefer their vintage-inspired pieces to mirror the more classic proportions of the source material. The Diver 65 already wore slightly large for its silhouette, due to the thin bezel and wide dial aperture, so the 36mm could actually prove to be the perfect unisex watch.









_The new 36mm Diver 65 on a 6.5" wrist_









_The 40mm variant on a 6.5" wrist_

To place a pre-order from the new Oris Diver 65 collection, or if you have any questions about the new models, visit our new Oris Pre-Order Central page, or email us at [email protected] to get started. If you don't see your desired watch in the Pre-Order Central, don't worry, just call the shop at 888-730-2221, and we'll be happy to assist you. For the latest in the rest of Topper's show coverage, head over to our Baselworld 2018 page, which we'll be updating following every brand meeting.


----------



## bstadt6

Love the bronze and 40mm. Can’t wait to see one of these in person!


----------



## Reyken

Awesome,thanks a ton for the live pics-especially for the 36mm! 
One question- on the Oris website it says the lug width on the 36mm is 17mm..did it feel a pinch too thin?
I love smaller watches and as you write - the 65 wears quite large for its diameter, so the 36mm might be spot on..but the strap thickness worries me a little bit ..Oris usually tapers quite a bit, what was your impression? Thanks again


----------



## Big Vern

I have the Movember edition that I bought a couple of months ago. It’s 40mm and I really really like it, my favourite at the moment.


----------



## robattopper

Reyken said:


> Awesome,thanks a ton for the live pics-especially for the 36mm!
> One question- on the Oris website it says the lug width on the 36mm is 17mm..did it feel a pinch too thin?
> I love smaller watches and as you write - the 65 wears quite large for its diameter, so the 36mm might be spot on..but the strap thickness worries me a little bit ..Oris usually tapers quite a bit, what was your impression? Thanks again


Great question! Interestingly enough, the taper felt more dramatic on the rubber strap, which has an extreme taper, whereas it felt a little more stable on the leather and bracelet options.


----------



## Reyken

Thanks a lot!! Ah, I wish I was at Baselworld


----------



## Cybotron

Not bad but kinda disappointed in Oris this year. Every new model was just a minor tweak or different dial color. Oh well. Nothing really new. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988

Wow did i just read the 36m has a 17 mm lug width???


----------



## Reyken

Yep, that is what is says on the Oris website..I ordered the 36mm version today anyway  ..


----------



## CeeCab705

Watcher1988 said:


> Wow did i just read the 36m has a 17 mm lug width???


I have a 40mm that I love, but I think is a bit too big. I initially thought this would be perfect, but now I'm a bit turned off by the lug width.


----------



## stevenliu0923

Looks great! The subtle difference in design really sets it apart from the other divers esp. the tudor blackbay in some ways


----------



## thbeck

Hmmmmm. Quite nice all of them. They all have that retro vintage look. I like.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks very much Rob. I really love that there is a 36mm size now. And, according to the website it has a solid case back.

I see that the Big Crown Pointer Date is now available in 36mm as well. For some reason, they make it an exhibition crystal case back. I think on such a vintage-like piece, solid case back is far more appropriate.


----------



## Watcher1988

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks very much Rob. I really love that there is a 36mm size now. And, according to the website it has a solid case back.
> 
> I see that the Big Crown Pointer Date is now available in 36mm as well. For some reason, they make it an exhibition crystal case back. I think on such a vintage-like piece, solid case back is far more appropriate.


Agree on the solid case back! But i think the patina on the bronze Pointer will look awesome with the green dial.. I just looked up a few bronze patina pics.
From this:








To this ;P


----------



## Rbelloni1

Why is Oris getting so expensive...?? I could buy a used Omega or Tudor.. come on Oris don’t get greedy, this is why brands like Ginault and Monta are soooo popular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calpika

Watcher1988 said:


> Agree on the solid case back! But i think the patina on the bronze Pointer will look awesome with the green dial.. I just looked up a few bronze patina pics.
> From this:
> View attachment 13004113
> 
> 
> To this ;P
> View attachment 13004119


Ooh.. If the dial were green I'd love to see a version like this. Nice!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## o0juny0o

wait, are watches trending back to smaller sizes now??


----------



## 6R15

o0juny0o said:


> wait, are watches trending back to smaller sizes now??


No, they're trending both ways because there are more models than ever to capture and saturate the market. They still make the 42mm 65.

Think of it like BMW today. Used to be only the 3, 5, 7, Z4, X5. Currently, there's 1, 2, 2AT, 3, 3GT, 4, 4GC, 5, 6, 6GC, 6GT, 7, 8, X1, X2, X3, X4, X5, X6, X7, Z4, i3, i8 before considering the different convertible and engine/drivetrain/fuel/wheelbase/M variants.


----------

